# Proftpd und Ratio



## Warhamster (30. April 2002)

So, morjen Leute.
Also ich habe da ein Problem mit proftpd. Ich habe proftpd eingerichtet und es funzt eigentlich wunderbar. Nun wollte ich Ratio einbauen und das habe ich auch gemacht, ich habe proftpd nämlich mit dem ratio module installiert.
Wenn ich Ratio aktiviere ist das auch alles kein Problem, denn wenn ich mich einlogge wird mir immer schön angezeigt, was ich hochgeladen habe, was ich runtergeladen habe und wie meine credits derzeit aussehen. Das ganze funktioniert aber nur wenn ich mich als normaler user einlogge, nicht aber als anonymous. Ich denke aber, es sollte doch schon funzen wenn ich das ganze über Hostratio mache, denn dann achtet er ja auf meine IP.
Als anonymous funzt es allerdings nicht. Ich kann zwar Sachen hochladen und er zeigt mir auch meine credits an und sagt auch ich hätte schon so und so viel hochgeladen, ich kann mir allerdings nichts runterladen.
Meine config dazu seht ihr hier drunter schon stehen. Wenn ihr also eine Lösung haben solltet, wäre ich euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen würdet.

MfG Warhamster


# This is a basic ProFTPD configuration file (rename it to
# 'proftpd.conf' for actual use.  It establishes a single server
# and a single anonymous login.  It assumes that you have a user/group
# "nobody" and "ftp" for normal operation and anon.

ServerName                      "Tuxer"
ServerType                      standalone
DefaultServer                   on

# Port 21 is the standard FTP port.
Port                            21
# Umask 022 is a good standard umask to prevent new dirs and files
# from being group and world writable.
Umask                           022

# To prevent DoS attacks, set the maximum number of child processes
# to 30.  If you need to allow more than 30 concurrent connections
# at once, simply increase this value.  Note that this ONLY works
# in standalone mode, in inetd mode you should use an inetd server
# that allows you to limit maximum number of processes per service
# (such as xinetd)
MaxInstances                    30

# Set the user and group that the server normally runs at.
User                            leech
Group                           leech

# Normally, we want files to be overwriteable.
&lt;Directory /*&gt;
  AllowOverwrite                on
&lt;/Directory&gt;

# A basic anonymous configuration, no upload directories.
&lt;Anonymous /ftp&gt;
  User leech
  Group leech

#  RateReadBPS 6000
#  RateWriteBPS 50000

  # We want clients to be able to login with "anonymous"
  UserAlias                     anonymous leech

  # Limit the maximum number of anonymous logins
  MaxClients                    20

  # We want 'welcome.msg' displayed at login, and '.message' displayed
  # in each newly chdired directory.
  DisplayLogin                  welcome.msg
  DisplayFirstChdir             .message

  # Limit WRITE everywhere in the anonymous chroot
  &lt;Limit WRITE&gt;
    DenyAll
  &lt;/Limit&gt;
  &lt;Directory /ftp/drivers&gt;
  &lt;Limit STOR MKD&gt;
    AllowAll
  &lt;/Limit&gt;
  &lt;/Directory&gt;
&lt;/Anonymous&gt;

&lt;Directory /ftp&gt;
  Ratios on
  CwdRatioMsg "Please Upload!"
  UserRatio * 0 0 8 0
  GroupRatio * 0 0 8 0
&lt;/Directory&gt;

TimeoutIdle 600
TimeoutNoTransfer 600


----------

